# شرح تام و كامل لاحدث معدات الشركة المحركة 3500 b series



## sasadanger (16 مايو 2010)

*تعتبر شركة cat اكبر شركات العالم في مجال  معدات  توليد الكهرباء و المحركات الصناعية 
و الان شرح تام و  كامل   لاحدث   معدات   الشركة   المحركة   3500  b  series  
شرح تام لنظام الحقن الالكتروني للوقود و توليد الكهرباء فيه و التحكم الالكتروني له
*
الجزء الاول 

الجزء الثاني 

الجزء الثالث ​


----------



## eng_salah76 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا تم تحميل الجزء الاول و التانى لكن الثالث تم حذفه
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mody_4love (20 يناير 2012)

هذا حقيقي ان الملف التالت تم حذفه او مش موجود 

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

